# Cycling using arms and legs



## korbike (28 Jan 2012)

I invented a bicycle that uses your arms as well as your legs. I find it to be a great total body workout and plan to bring it to production. I would like to hear any and all comments you might have. I have a short video here. www.korbike.com Thank you.


----------



## Number14 (28 Jan 2012)

You have spelt "you're" incorrectly at the bottom of the page. It should read "you're done",

The looked is a good idea. How much does the extra linkage add to the cost?


----------



## rockyraccoon (28 Jan 2012)

Nice! That looks as difficult as trying to rub your tummy and pat your head at the same time!!


----------



## YahudaMoon (28 Jan 2012)

Interesting. I think someone on last years French audax Paris Brest Paris completed and qualified in the event on a recumbent machine that only uses your arms. I don't think he was from the U.K. though ?

I don't think you'll sell millions though I think people would buy such a machine. Maybe someone knows the guy who has the recumbent machine who completed Paris Brest Paris with only his arms over on the YACF forum as its a very audax orientated forum


----------



## screenman (28 Jan 2012)

Number 14, done that apply to American English?


----------



## korbike (29 Jan 2012)

Number14 said:


> You have spelt "you're" incorrectly at the bottom of the page. It should read "you're done",
> 
> The looked is a good idea. How much does the extra linkage add to the cost?


 
Thanks #14, Still adding to the website.
The linkage is not very expensive. I would say maybe 3-4 hundred for all the parts. Some welding and fitting. Tolerances need to be pretty tight to make it work.


----------



## korbike (29 Jan 2012)

User14044raccoon said:


> Nice! That looks as difficult as trying to rub your tummy and pat your head at the same time!!


Not as difficult as it looks. A little bit like riding with your hands up and pedaling, pointing in the direction you want to go. It can take anywhere from 15 minutes to an hour to learn how to steer it.


----------



## korbike (29 Jan 2012)

YahudaMoon said:


> Interesting. I think someone on last years French audax Paris Brest Paris completed and qualified in the event on a recumbent machine that only uses your arms. I don't think he was from the U.K. though ?
> 
> I don't think you'll sell millions though I think people would buy such a machine. Maybe someone knows the guy who has the recumbent machine who completed Paris Brest Paris with only his arms over on the YACF forum as its a very audax orientated forum


 

It may have some benefit for hands only in a trike, but as a bicycle you'll need your legs and arms working together to keep your balance. Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## Red Light (29 Jan 2012)

korbike said:


> Thanks #14, Still adding to the website.
> The linkage is not very expensive. I would say maybe 3-4 hundred for all the parts. Some welding and fitting. Tolerances need to be pretty tight to make it work.



If the parts cost £/$3-400 it's going to retail for £/$700-1000. That's a lot of money for an arm workout. Plus I notice even you only use it very intermittently.

There are already a number of bikes out there that offer hand and/or foot operation but they really are very niche. Think carefully before you give up the day job for it.


----------



## Ian H (29 Jan 2012)

There was an end to end record breaker in (I think) pre-war years who used a bike with pedals, and a handlebar cranking the front wheel. The bar pivotted at the stem and rocked side to side.


----------



## snorri (29 Jan 2012)

I would be a bit worried when going back to the handgrip after giving a hand-signal, the handgrip might not be where I left it and I would have loss of control problems.
Too many moving parts, easily damaged in a crash, high fault liability, probably ok for use on a turbo in a gym.
I want to simplify my bike, not complicate it.


----------



## 400bhp (29 Jan 2012)

It looks dangerous. I don't like where the 2nd chainring sits. Things can get caught in it.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jan 2012)

snorri said:


> I would be a bit worried when going back to the handgrip after giving a hand-signal, the handgrip might not be where I left it and I would have loss of control problems.
> Too many moving parts, easily damaged in a crash, high fault liability, probably ok for use on a turbo in a gym.
> I want to simplify my bike, not complicate it.


Aye, scary machine, just watching the video might put a newbie like me off cycling for life!


----------



## wheres_my_beard (29 Jan 2012)

I hope Crotch-Cam doesn't catch on. I feel unsettled after having that view of the world, and the bike.


----------



## korbike (30 Jan 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the input. I know there are many arm and leg powered bikes out there, but I have not seen any that work in a natural motion. If you have a link please post it. (In my opinion hand cranks are not a natural motion). The Korbike is easy to steer once you learn it, and is as stable as regular bike steering, until you push and pull the levers.
Let me start by saying this bike is not for everyone. This is for people who want to get a cardio and upper/lower body work out in 30 - 40 minutes, while riding a bike. I burn between 18 -20 calories per minute, working out my chest, arms, legs and core. The workout comes from the lack of balance when you push and pull the levers, it requires you to use the resistance in the levers and pedals to keep balanced. Leg muscles are much bigger than arms, so you can't expect your arms to work as long or hard. I usually just add in the arms for acceleration, hills and when I want to stay in a higher gear. The speed benefit is about a 5-10% increase on flat ground and 10 - 20% increase climbing hills, when using your arms and legs.
This is more of an exercise bike that you ride. I'm continually improving it, so I do appreciate all the comments and recommendations, thank you.


----------



## CopperCyclist (30 Jan 2012)

Let me get one thing straight - I like the concept, like the look, and would love a go!

However, the problem for me is that you are focusing on it as a concept for a full body workout, which it undoubtably is. However, if buying it purely for this fact, it may be better as a stationary exercise bike, as then you instantly cure everyone's fears of safety, stability etc.

If meant as a bike you actually take out on the road, then IMO (unqualified!) it needs a different selling point, can it go significantly faster than a leg only bike, does it make hill climbing easier - something like that would then be appealing to the masses. You should also consider filming a video from 'outside' the bike with someone steering/manoeuvring to ease people's fears of that, and maybe some sort of chain guard for the upper ring?

I definitely thing the better angle for selling it as a full bike is away from the 'workout' angle. This can be read as 'making it harder'...


----------



## korbike (30 Jan 2012)

Thanks Copper,
It could be used as a stationary bike, but the workout would not be as good. The steering alone works your upper chest muscles. I understand the fear and safety issues. The bike needs to be refined to help with some of those, chain guard, fairings etc. Right now just a proof of concept.

There is no question you need to learn how to ride it. Just like snow boarding, surfing, skating, skiing and riding a bike, all learned skills. The benefit is being able to add in an upper body workout. We all know how great the cardio workout is on a bike. If you, or anyone else is out in Southern California, I would be happy to teach you how to ride it.

It is faster, but only a little, and only while you are using your arms and legs. (I believe the heart is the limiting factor here) Your not going to go from 20 mph to 30 mph, but you will go up to 21 or 22 for that period of time that your arms are engaged. And hill climbing is a little faster, 10 -20% and easier as well.
I agree on the video, I have 2 other jobs, so I only get to this one as time allows, but I will have other video and information on the website as time permits.
Thank you again, all great points!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Jan 2012)

Well I like the idea...and although from the video I share some of the stability concerns above...I'd like to have ago.

Bottom line is, if its safe, fun and comfortable it should work. 

What is it like to ride out of the saddle up a hill???


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Jan 2012)

If I was a dragon I would say you have a very convoluted solution to a problem that doesn't exist.

Whilst I thought the idea might have a certain novelty appeal the way you have built it in the video it looks very cumbersome, weighty, and dangerous (especially in the event of an accident or a chain/linkage snapping) Living in the US as you appear to do, I hope you have massive liability insurance.

Sorry _I'm out!!_


----------



## CopperCyclist (30 Jan 2012)

I can't see why it would be any more dangerous than any other form of transport that you have to learn to ride. If I bought and jumped onto a skateboard, and then fell off it I wouldn't consider suing the designer. Mind you, I'm not American!

Also, as the designer is American, it'll be 'Sharks' for him, not 'Dragons'.


----------



## oldfatfool (30 Jan 2012)

CopperCyclist said:


> I can't see why it would be any more dangerous than any other form of transport that you have to learn to ride. If I bought and jumped onto a skateboard, and then fell off it I wouldn't consider suing the designer. Mind you, I'm not American!
> 
> Also, as the designer is American, it'll be 'Sharks' for him, not 'Dragons'.


 
If one of the rigid connecting rods comes loose or snaps its a ready made spear  and you also have a chain ring rattling around your knees. If the yanks can sue maccyD's when they burn there mouths on a hot cup of coffee,what chance as this chap got??


----------



## col (30 Jan 2012)

I like the idea, maybe a switch to hand that locks the handlebars when your not using them to help pedal. This looks like it could help get up steep hills rather well


----------



## korbike (31 Jan 2012)

Bigona,
It is fun and comfortable, after you learn it. As far as safe that depends on the driver. I ride it anywhere I would ride a regular bike.
Out of the saddle going up a hill you would need to use the regular handle bar. However, I find it easier and faster to use the levers. I plan on making another video as viewed from the outside, hopefully it wont look as scary. It actually handles quite well with the levers.
Old,
Here's the problem as I see it, the bicycle is great for your legs and cardio, but does nothing for your upper body. You could ride and then work out with weights, but that takes a lot of time. I'll be 58 this year, if I can ride a bike for 30 - 40 minutes and get a good total body workout, that fits my schedule. I know it needs to be refined, and its not for everyone. I do appreciate all the input and comments. Thank you.


----------



## dellzeqq (31 Jan 2012)

I think David's approach is quite clever. It's not a 'cyclist's bike' in the sense that it's an aid to commuting or touring or even racing. It's a device that makes you fitter, and it's a very ingenious one at that.

For my part David I think that the heart and lungs put a top end on my efforts, and your device wouldn't get me where I'm going any more quickly. I do see muscle development in my arms and shoulders when I cycle a lot, and I'm not convinced that your machine would improve on that.

What I would say is this - I know full well that my bike is a piece of middle-aged male jewellery. I've got a friend, a perfectly sensible chap, who has bought the Shimano electric gear changer. There's something in cyclists which propels us to spend money. I think, if I might be so bold, David, that you should concentrate less on the mechanics and more on the selling. You live in the world's greatest market for novelties. If you can somehow contrive an image of whole-body exercise that promotes the user in to a different league of being, then you're on to a winner. Take a look at the Rapha ads - perfectly sensible clothing that people are prepared to go in to debt for because they think it gives them that little edge in their quest for cycling cooldom.

At present your webthingy is horrible. I'd take that bike out on to a desert road, stick some tanned MAMIL on it and film it from a high vantage point. Concoct some snazzy graphics. Make it an (obscure) object of desire.

The person who buys it will be a man (almost certainly) alone. An individualist. A keeper of his own flame (who writes this shoot?). Not part of the herd. Why not bear this in mind when you contrive your pitch?


----------



## Ian H (31 Jan 2012)

The subtle wit of Professor Dellzeqq.


----------



## korbike (31 Jan 2012)

Col,
The levers will stay neutral if you use equal pressure. The horizontal bar they rotate on has plenty of support.
Dellzeqq,
I agree, the website is pretty basic. I threw it together for a point of reference, it will get up dated, along with new videos and photos as it develops. You are completely correct on the type of person who would buy it. I like your idea, hope you don't mind if I use it. Stay tuned for a tanned mamil on a desert road. One of my jobs is aerial photography www.aerialphotoshop.com should have no trouble getting the high vantage point. Thanks again, appreciate all the input!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (2 Feb 2012)

> Stay tuned for a tanned mamil on a desert road


 
I am available, cheap and reliable...and happy to fly to the states all expenses paid just to help you out...


----------



## korbike (2 Feb 2012)

Thanks Bigona,
I'll take you up on it after I make a couple more bikes. Great smiles!


----------



## 400bhp (2 Feb 2012)

dellzeqq said:


> The person who buys it will be a man (almost certainly) alone. An individualist. A keeper of his own flame (who writes this shoot?). Not part of the herd. Why not bear this in mind when you contrive your pitch?


 


So, the Korbike will become another TEWD.


----------



## crowley (2 Mar 2012)

korbike said:


> I invented a bicycle that uses your arms as well as your legs. I find it to be a great total body workout and plan to bring it to production. I would like to hear any and all comments you might have. I have a short video here. www.korbike.com Thank you.


 
I invented a new pedalling technique that makes maximal use of the arm muscles while using standard bicycle equipment and the natural seated racing drops or hoods position. It has three main benefits, it enables a rider to start his power stroke at 11 o'c with the equivalent of 2 o'c crank torque, increasing to maximal torque as crank moves through 12, 1, 2 and 3 o'c. The arms supply the resistance to counteract that applied forward force between 11 and 1 o'c, supporting all upper body weight and eliminating the root cause of ''on the bike'' lower back pain in the process. The dead spot sector is also completely eliminated. This is the ideal ITT pedalling style. I believe your style of pedaling using arms and legs would result in a much weaker less effective downstroke.


----------



## Speedywheelsjeans (2 Mar 2012)

I like the design concept, I like the look of it, it looks well designed, well manufactured. I think some people might buy it.... but, I think most people would prefer to stay to the comfort of a normal bike.

You might have to put a questionnaire out there, see who would buy one. I personally wouldnt... but it might be right up some peoples alley.

If you can market it more for mainstream fitness than cycling niche then you could really get the ball rolling! or sell conversion kits so people dont have to buy the complete bike?


----------



## jay clock (2 Mar 2012)

I appreciate your positive enthusiasm and the product looks well engineered. I think this might at very best end up as a smaller selling version of the recumbent. ie a bike that 99.99% of the population look at with bemusement but the small minority love with a religious fervour.

Best of luck David!


----------



## korbike (14 Apr 2013)

Thanks for all the comments on the Korbike. It's taken a little longer than I expected, but hopefully the changes and new website www.korbike.com will make sense to those of you who see it as a a fitness bike. Riding out of the saddle makes for a great work out. And being able to use the training stand at home, also makes it a convenient full body cardio work out. Some fairing design changes still need to be done, but not much beyond that. Would like too hear any and all comments. Thanks, David


----------



## mickle (14 Apr 2013)

Hardly an 'upper body workout' with those little levers. The history of bicycle design is full of well meaning, clever people who invested vast amounts of time and money because they thought they could redesign the bicycle. This arrangement, or something similar, appears every generation. It never catches on. Sorry to be so negative, you obviously put a lot into it a- but i think this is yet another solution to a question which no-one was asking.


----------



## korbike (14 Apr 2013)

mickle, Thanks for your reply. You make great points, however, my question is this, how do you balance out an exercise, that only works out your legs? You must admit that the rest of your body is really, just along for the ride. I understand the leg muscle is the largest, but why not share the blood flow with the rest of your body? You don't have to move the levers on the Korbike very far, to realize that balancing around your core, with your arms and legs moving, is quite a work out. My intention is not to replace the bicycle, but to add to an already great cardio exercise, one that includes your upper body. David


----------



## mickle (14 Apr 2013)

korbike said:


> mickle, Thanks for your reply. You make great points, however, my question is this, how do you balance out an exercise, that only works out your legs? You must admit that the rest of your body is really, just along for the ride. I understand the leg muscle is the largest, but why not share the blood flow with the rest of your body? You don't have to move the levers on the Korbike very far, to realize that balancing around your core, with your arms and legs moving, is quite a work out. My intention is not to replace the bicycle, but to add to an already great cardio exercise, one that includes your upper body. David


I wish you every success with your project. I hope you prove me wrong. Without innovators like you we'd still be riding tall wheels.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (15 Apr 2013)

I probably waste as much money on pointless gimicks and toys as the next man, if not more however this interests me not one little bit. The reason being is I see and appreciate cycling for its social aspects, the handling of the bike, the thrill of fast desents.
I can't honestly see how this contraption would handle better than my bike, or give me that thrill of getting over the bars on long sweeping desents.
In effect it goes against everything I really want and enjoy from cycling. I work my upper body in the gym where I also have the ability to target other area's I want to work. I can't see this as being a total body workout as I can not see how it targets my lower back any more than normal cycling?

good luck though, but im not sure if the product is more suited to cyclists or the viewers of infomercials.


----------



## korbike (15 Apr 2013)

V, thank you for your thoughts on this. I assume you also ride your bike for the cardio exercise? For someone that doesn't have the time or interest in working out at the gym, the Korbike exercises your upper and lower body, with the same cardio exercise you would normally just be getting for your legs.

mickle, I do have high hopes for all body cardio, and thank you for your well wishes. David


----------



## MrJamie (15 Apr 2013)

It looks interesting, but I can't see it being that popular with cyclists, because I think a drop bar road bike would still be faster and more efficient. I can imagine a few people buying them in order to get fit and to ride around parks etc though.

It'd be worth getting someone to proof read the website too, just to make things look a bit more professional. I thought the random capitalization and odd spelling/typo was noticeable. Oh and in the video the girl riding around in the green top has her saddle so low it makes the bike's motion look really unnatural.


----------



## crowley (15 Apr 2013)

korbike said:


> V, thank you for your thoughts on this. I assume you also ride your bike for the cardio exercise? For someone that doesn't have the time or interest in working out at the gym, the Korbike exercises your upper and lower body, with the same cardio exercise you would normally just be getting for your legs.
> 
> mickle, I do have high hopes for all body cardio, and thank you for your well wishes. David


 
In your estimation during the pedaling action, what percentage of overall chain drive torque does a user of your arm/leg bike generate with his arms ?


----------



## korbike (16 Apr 2013)

Mr Jamie, Thanks for looking through the website. I think you are right. Most cyclist that prefer the drop bar may not be interested. I'm thinking for outside (road) use, maybe the mountain bike, surfer, snow boarder, likes to be different crowd. And indoors, anyone that would like a good, I'm pressed for time, 30 minute workout. I was bothered by the low saddle as well. Still proofing the website, I am the worst at grammar and spelling. You guys have a great forum, thanks for the input. David


----------



## korbike (16 Apr 2013)

crowley said:


> In your estimation during the pedaling action, what percentage of overall chain drive torque does a user of your arm/leg bike generate with his arms ?


Crowley,
I would say about 15 - 25%. Just a guess. I do see about a 10% increase in speed on flat ground, so maybe its less than that. I should look into it. David
After thinking about it, I would like to correct this a little, and say 10 -20% while seated, and 20 - 35% out of the saddle. Not scientific, but that should be pretty close. Thanks for asking, David


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (16 Apr 2013)

korbike said:


> V, thank you for your thoughts on this. *I assume you also ride your bike for the cardio exercise?* For someone that doesn't have the time or interest in working out at the gym, the Korbike exercises your upper and lower body, with the same cardio exercise you would normally just be getting for your legs.


 
I do not actually cycle for exercise at all and do not need to manage my weight. I cycle for no other reason than I really enjoy it and its ultimately one of the fastest ways to get around the area where I live.
I do spend time in the gym as I find I get better results targeting specific area's with functional exercises such as 'Turkish Getup's' 'pull ups and dips' . I also have a history of back problems as such am unsure if this product offers anything which may improve the strength of my back or impact it in a negative manner.

As cycling is my enjoyment I spend quite a bit of money on it, in general if its light I buy it, if its exotic looking I buy it, if its interesting I buy it... This product lacks that desirable factor, it concerns me from a safety perspective more than it interests me and I do not think it has performance potential. It is for this reason I think that perhaps your potential market are the people who watch shopping channels and similar and want a quick, fun, easy way to the perfect body rather than cycling enthusiasts.


----------



## Spinney (16 Apr 2013)

As your company is big enough to have a helipad and its name on a skyscraper, you obviously don't need our help. 

Seriously, although I am unlikely to buy one, the post from last year that said why not just use it as an exercise bike is missing something. Some people (like me) don't have the strength of mind to keep cycling for 30 mins in the garage, but will happily do an hour on the roads (especially if California sunshine could be supplied along with the bike!). And I don't go to a gym, so my arms are as girly and puny as you might imagine. So there _is_ a point to having this contraption on an outdoor bike.

However the video seems to show that:
- locking and unlocking the mechanism is not something you can do on the move
- if locked, the hand levers are continually moving
- the alternative to having your hands on the moving levers is to use the very narrow alternative handlebar in the middle
- it looks as if this small bar and the rest of the mechanism would prevent you using what were the original handgrips at the end of the main bar.

It is this last point that would concern me if I was thinking of having one - I normally ride a drop bar bike, and sometimes ride with my hands in the middle, but most often on the hoods or the drops. If I came to a stretch of road where I wasn't happy steering on the moving bars, I don't think I'd be happy steering on the narrow alternative bar either. There's a reason that mountain bikes have relatively wide bars...


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Apr 2013)

Absolutely bonkers!


----------



## RiflemanSmith (16 Apr 2013)

I think that you will sell enough units especially in America, what sort of feedback are you getting over there?


----------



## korbike (16 Apr 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> I do not actually cycle for exercise at all and do not need to manage my weight. I cycle for no other reason than I really enjoy it and its ultimately one of the fastest ways to get around the area where I live.
> I do spend time in the gym as I find I get better results targeting specific area's with functional exercises such as 'Turkish Getup's' 'pull ups and dips' . I also have a history of back problems as such am unsure if this product offers anything which may improve the strength of my back or impact it in a negative manner.
> 
> As cycling is my enjoyment I spend quite a bit of money on it, in general if its light I buy it, if its exotic looking I buy it, if its interesting I buy it... This product lacks that desirable factor, it concerns me from a safety perspective more than it interests me and I do not think it has performance potential. It is for this reason I think that perhaps your potential market are the people who watch shopping channels and similar and want a quick, fun, easy way to the perfect body rather than cycling enthusiasts.


 
V, There is no question that working at the gym is better for targeting areas, and I don't think the Korbike would help much with your back, although I does work on your abs a little more than a regular bike. I agree, most of the users will have the bike in a training stand, where I use it most of the time, for a quick, convenient work out. "people who want a quick, fun, easy way to the perfect body rather than the cycling enthusiasts" I believe you are right, and you are a much better writer than I am. Thanks, David


----------



## korbike (17 Apr 2013)

Spinney said:


> As your company is big enough to have a helipad and its name on a skyscraper, you obviously don't need our help.
> 
> Seriously, although I am unlikely to buy one, the post from last year that said why not just use it as an exercise bike is missing something. Some people (like me) don't have the strength of mind to keep cycling for 30 mins in the garage, but will happily do an hour on the roads (especially if California sunshine could be supplied along with the bike!). And I don't go to a gym, so my arms are as girly and puny as you might imagine. So there _is_ a point to having this contraption on an outdoor bike.
> 
> ...


 
Spinney,
Thank you for your thoughts on this. There is a one way bearing on the lower sprocket, when the pin is unlocked, the only time the levers engage is when you use them, so you can use the pedals and have the levers stationary, a little like the position of the hoods.. The only other option I have right now, is bar extensions. When I ride the bike on the road I use extensions. I will usually start out of the saddle, and use the levers to get up to speed. Once I am in the top gear I will drop to the bar extensions and just use my legs until the speed drops, then either stand up or remain seated and use the levers to bring the speed up again. The narrow bar on the bike in the video, does work for steering, but is used mostly in the trainer. Thanks, David


----------



## korbike (17 Apr 2013)

RiflemanSmith said:


> I think that you will sell enough units especially in America, what sort of feedback are you getting over there?


 
Rifleman,
Thanks for asking.. I'll let you know after I get the word out. I started here first. I think most people feel the same way as you guys. David


----------



## muzzmf (19 Apr 2013)

Yes I am also a cyclist and it's good to be cyclist, you never need to go to a gym for fitness and also there is no need to follow any fitness plan if you using bicycle in your daily routine.


----------



## korbike (20 Apr 2013)

muzzmf, I agree, I believe cycling to be the best cardio exercise available. However, just from the technical aspect, do you see any benefit by adding your arms in the exercise? Thanks


----------



## korbike (27 Apr 2013)

User,
the system, push and pull levers to rotate a sprocket and chain that drives torque to your pedals. "How it works" refers to how to start using the bike. I agree it, could be worded better. Thanks


----------



## Custom24 (27 Apr 2013)

For me, cycling is the only form of exercise which I've ever positively enjoyed and stuck to. If my upper body had the tone that my legs have developed over the last year, I'd be really happy.

I'd be really, really interested in this if it turned out to be suitable for commuting, ideally cross-country MTB style! That might be a bit too much to ask for, but I wish you every success.

Mark


----------



## korbike (27 Apr 2013)

Custom24 said:


> For me, cycling is the only form of exercise which I've ever positively enjoyed and stuck to. If my upper body had the tone that my legs have developed over the last year, I'd be really happy.
> 
> I'd be really, really interested in this if it turned out to be suitable for commuting, ideally cross-country MTB style! That might be a bit too much to ask for, but I wish you every success.
> 
> Mark


 
Thanks Mark,
MTB is in the works. It's not going to be for the real rough stuff, because of the leverage needed, but it should make for a fun ride.


----------



## The Brewer (27 Apr 2013)

How much does it cost and where can you try before you buy?


----------



## korbike (28 Apr 2013)

The Brewer said:


> How much does it cost and where can you try before you buy?


Brewer,
Right now just a few prototypes in Southern California. No price yet. However, if anyone is in, or visiting Southern California and would like to give it a try, I'll make sure its available. Thanks


----------



## Shortmember (4 May 2013)

A lightweight single speed with your lever drive system fitted would take the sting out of climbing hills and inclines and would certainly interest me, if the price was right.


----------



## korbike (5 May 2013)

Shortmember said:


> A lightweight single speed with your lever drive system fitted would take the sting out of climbing hills and inclines and would certainly interest me, if the price was right.


 
Thanks Short,
Right now there is no price set, so adding gears would be cheaper. It's really more for adding an upper body workout while you ride, though you could use it to sprint up hills faster. Thanks, David


----------



## Profpointy (5 May 2013)

yebbut..... the amount of power you can generate is limited by how much your lungs and heart can pump through - share this (fixed) amount through arms and legs, and you just are doing just that, sharing the power. Idea is flawed, oh well.


----------



## korbike (5 May 2013)

Profpointy said:


> yebbut..... the amount of power you can generate is limited by how much your lungs and heart can pump through - share this (fixed) amount through arms and legs, and you just are doing just that, sharing the power. Idea is flawed, oh well.


 

"share this (fixed) amount through arms and legs, and you just are doing just that, sharing the power." 
Prof,
Exactly, however the point is, its a balanced workout, upper and lower body. The fact that you can sprint faster, is just that your getting more torque to the wheel. You will burn out much faster of course, but you will also be going faster for that period of time. Thanks for the challenge. David


----------



## Profpointy (6 May 2013)

korbike said:


> "share this (fixed) amount through arms and legs, and you just are doing just that, sharing the power."
> Prof,
> Exactly, however the point is, its a balanced workout, upper and lower body. The fact that you can sprint faster, is just that your getting more torque to the wheel. You will burn out much faster of course, but you will also be going faster for that period of time. Thanks for the challenge. David


 
ah I see. It's to get more exercise, rather than an "improvement" then. OK, that's logical-ish, but not for me


----------



## korbike (7 May 2013)

Profpointy said:


> ah I see. It's to get more exercise, rather than an "improvement" then. OK, that's logical-ish, but not for me


 
Prof,
Like a lot of people, I believe riding a bike is the best cardio workout you can get. The Korbike just includes your upper body. I know cyclist prefer longer rides, but if your pressed for time, or don't like spending a lot of time working out, you can get a great full body workout in 30 minutes. Thanks, David


----------

